# Rihanna in the German lockeroom after the World Cup final in Rio De Janeiro on july 13, 2014 (×4)



## hound815 (14 Juli 2014)

​


----------



## DonEnrico (14 Juli 2014)

Mit der hätte ich auch gerne gefeiert! Danke schön!


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## goraji (14 Juli 2014)

Danke auch von mir!


----------



## chini72 (14 Juli 2014)

Weltmeister!!!!!


----------



## comatron (15 Juli 2014)

Wie man sagt hat sie sich sogar vor die Kandesbunzlerin gedrängelt !


----------



## Punisher (16 Juli 2014)

wo sind die Bilder aus der Dusche?


----------



## hound815 (16 Juli 2014)

Punisher schrieb:


> wo sind die Bilder aus der Dusche?



Möglicheweise in RiHi's smartphone?


----------



## AnitaBonghit (16 Juli 2014)

na, wer hat die den abend noch weggeflankt?


----------



## jacobyshaddixx (21 Juli 2014)

Einfach Hammer diese Frau ^^


----------

